# My 75 gallon tank!



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

So I've had my 75 gallon tank for about a year and a half now with the same stock. I've ran into no problems and no disease occurring. there is no aggression and i do 35% water changes every month. I have a fluval canister filter and a hang-on bio wheel. 
My stock is:
1 5" severum
1 5" ob male zebra
2 3" johanii (male and female)
1 3" sunshine peacock I think a aulonacara
1 3" electric yellow
2 3" auratus (male and female)
1 4" kenyi
2 3" 5 bar cichlid
1 3" electric blue 
1 2" Brichardi
2 3" chineese algea eaters
1 5" columbiana catfish
1 4" linvingstoni
1 2" pastel cichlid
5 1" johanii babies

my cousin just bought a 110 gallon tall and i will be giving him some of my fish. which should i keep and which should i get rid of?


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

It depends cause you do have a big mix. What is the one fish or two thats your favorite and we can go from there.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

BNoel21 said:


> It depends cause you do have a big mix. What is the one fish or two thats your favorite and we can go from there.


Yeah....very odd mix of fish....that livingstonii will get way too big for both the 75g and a 110 tall...

Do you have a specific fish you like and want to build around? The peacock and labs would work. Also...you have some very aggressive species mixed with some very docile species. As they continue to mature it is going to be a problem. You also have some improper ratios concerning some of your more aggressive mbuna's.


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

I honestly dont want to get rid if any. But the lake tang( the 5 bar cIchlid and brichardi) will go and also all but one baby. But the livingstoni I don't seem to think I can't get rid if of


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cichlids209 said:
 

> I honestly dont want to get rid if any. But the lake tang( the 5 bar cIchlid and brichardi) will go and also all but one baby. But the livingstoni I don't seem to think I can't get rid if of


Well...I know what you mean especially if you have a male they are very striking. The problem as it continues to mature it will become super aggressive in a tank that small. My brother bought one several months ago and it is now about 5" in his 55g tank.....and he wanted me to take it home because it turned off super aggressive as it started to color. I currently don't have a tank big enough or I would have taken him. Need at least 6' tank if not 8'.

You do have some nice fish though....


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

id say just go all male peacock. ditch all but like 7-8 yellow labs and swap that old live rock out. really takes away from the fish, its not very pretty or at least to me. just my suggestion GL to ya


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

The rocks were all from my reef tank that I boiled and froze to kill all the parasites/bacteria! I've never seen a male livingstoni, but are really nice? And what if I go make peacock with the Severn and the pastel cichlid?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You definitely have a lot of fish for a 55 gallon. But i also think it shows that as long as they can coexist together peacefully and the keeper does his part with maintenance it can be a very rewarding experience even for those that do not have the so-called big tanks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cichlids209 said:


> The rocks were all from my reef tank that I boiled and froze to kill all the parasites/bacteria! *I've never seen a male livingstoni, but are really nice*? And what if I go make peacock with the Severn and the pastel cichlid?


Here is a adult male...


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh wow! Okay So would a 55 gallon just for the livingstoni alone still be too small?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Cichlids209 said:


> Oh wow! Okay So would a 55 gallon just for the livingstoni alone still be too small?


Yes. That fish will be 10" and thick! In a 55 it would barely have room to turn around. I upgraded to a 125 (6' long) so my Nimbochromis species would have enough room, and even that looks too small at times. If you cannot get at least a 72"tank, the livingstonii should go, and probably the severum, the auratus, and johanni. Those mbuna get really aggressive, especially in mixed gender tanks without enough females.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Cichlids209 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! Okay So would a 55 gallon just for the livingstoni alone still be too small?
> ...


Yep....

As another poster mentioned...imagine a 55g with a football swimming around inside.


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

Alright so the johannii pair will go, the auratus pair will go, and the Kenyi! The lake tang will go in a 29 gallon tank! For my 75 I'll have my columbiana cat the peacock, electric blue, OB zebra, 1 johanni baby, severum, and pastel will stay! So how many peacocks can I add?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cichlids209 said:


> Alright so the johannii pair will go, the auratus pair will go, and the Kenyi! The lake tang will go in a 29 gallon tank! For my 75 I'll have my columbiana cat the peacock, electric blue, OB zebra, 1 johanni baby, severum, and pastel will stay! So how many peacocks can I add?


I wouldn't add any peacocks at all with the OB zebra or the johanni. You need to decide if you prefer the peacocks or the aggressive mbuna. I saw a 400g tank at a local restaurant the other day with only 2 OB zebras(large males), a couple sunshine peacocks and the rest were acei and frontosa with a large female venustus. The peacocks were torn to shreds by the OB zebras and were being chased all over the tank....in a 400g tank mind you.


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

I really like my sunshine peacock the electric blue the electric yellow, severum, and the pastel. if i do get rid of my ob zebra how many more peacocks can I add? Since it is in the living room i really want it to be a show tank consisting of fish that get peoples head turning.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

6-8......


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

all males though right? and would they be compatible with the severum and the pastel (Paratheraps melanurus)?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cichlids209 said:


> all males though right? and would they be compatible with the severum and the pastel (Paratheraps melanurus)?


I am not sure...it is sometimes hit or miss with non-african cihclids. I would think they would do better with peacocks/haps than mbuna. You can go with all male if you want colors. If you want to breed then you can get some females also.


----------



## Cichlids209 (Feb 27, 2012)

ill keep the central americans and see how it goes, i called the pet store and they said they would trade my fish for some peacocks. the question is what kind should i get? ventunus? would they be okay for a 75 gallon tank?


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Venustus get too big. And Im not sure if you know the true care of a colombian cat. They're brackish water fish as adults. He should go. And the sevurum won't live too happily either, as the water will have a very high ph for it. If you choose peacocks, you could go either way in buying either a bunch of babies, or a handful of nice sized adults. The latter would be more expensive but you'll have your head turning tank much more quickly.


----------

